# Help?



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Basically I have two boys and was planning on getting two more, anyway my boyfriend was thinking about it but acted like it was a yes, anyway he's said no and I'm gutted, can someone tell me exactly all the positives and negatives and things that don't change, just so I can try to get him on board with me,  thanks in advance Guys!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Positives: more fuzzy butts around, more love, they have a bigger pack so they're generally happier in cage, if one dies no one will be left alone, etc. 
Negatives: If they don't all get along you have to figure out what to do with the one that's being left out, you have to buy more food
Neutral: It takes more time to spend one-on-one time with each. I view this as a positive because I could never spend too much time with my babies and I LOVE having more with different personalities, etc, but that can also be a bad thing for some people if they're strapped for time.
Things that don't change: cleaning won't change much, freerange should be about the same, your current boys will still be the same.

I think, in order to really want a large mischief, you just have to love the heck out of rats, so if your boyfriend isn't crazy about them it'll be hard. The points I'd hit home would be how much happier rats tend to be when they have even more playmates, how good it is psychologically for them to have a pack, and how bad it would be if something happened to one rat and the other got left alone.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

This might sound terrible but I like the "act now, apologise later" philosophy!

Regarding positives and negatives, more poo but quadruple the fun! 

On a serious note, perhaps communicate how important you think this is for you. Communicate it until he is exhausted hearing it. As a fellow myself, I assure you, we wear out and wear down rather quickly!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

He does love the rats but i think he thinks my boys will be left out, I'll just have another word about it, I'm in all day with them so its not like its his time taken up anyway, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha, i did that with my first two, he feels really bad about saying no, and I'm ignoring him, haha if I drove I would just go get them but I don't :/ big shame I'm gutted, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Reassure him that they won't.  They'll still be out for the same freerange time, and you'll be spending one on one time with each. Honestly I think I pay more attention to each individual rat now that I have six instead of back when I had three and they were very much just the rat pack. For me, having more means I pay more attention to them.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I agree I'd spend more time with them, but according to him I don't appreciate him, when I sort his mums house out all week and look after all they're animals and nurse them when they're sick etc, I'm so annoyed, haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like he's jealous of your rats. =P Does he think you give them more attention than him?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Probably but he gives the Xbox more attention and they have helped me so much with my depression an anxiety, but he obviously doesn't care, just found out i might have to move home to my mum so might have to give the rats away so I'm even more devastated then I was before, I'm absolutely heart broken, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OH no! Your mum won't let you keep them? Why not? That is devastating... I hope you don't lose your boys!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

No she's not a rat person at all, and same, I'm crying my eyes out haha, I feel so so bad, just don't know what to do now, It's either have my boys and have no money or move home and get a job, but my boys are far to important to me already, so confused 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can't get a job where you are now?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

It's not as easy here as it is where my mum is, I've been looking for over a year and there is nothing really, and even when there is something someone else gets it, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how many rats could be kept in this cage? (The levels move I just quickly put it up to take a picture)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't keep more than two in there. It's nice that is has those two shelves, but it looks overall pretty small


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

It is quite large tbh, it's L27" H23" and W 17". Still only 2? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, only two. Don't you already have a much bigger cage?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah I have a really large cage which my boys are in now, this is there old cage, just gunna put in on the Internet to sell so I can get a bit of money to tie me over till I can find some way of earning so I can keep my boys, I was gunna sell there new one because I'd get more money for it but they like being in a bigger cage so I felt bad haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can still sell that one for a decent amount.  I'd keep them in the bigger cage, as bigger is always better.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Exactly I thought the same, they have so much more to do in the bigger one, I think I may have already sold it to someone for £30 so I'm happy with that, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Why don't you leave your boys with your boyfriend while you're at your moms? That way you won't have to worry as much. or he is moving with you?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

He's moving away to Newcastle for 2 months with work soon and I don't think they're aloud pets, id leave them with his mum no problem but she's allergic to
Them, will have to see what happens, won't be happening for at least a month or two but if it is the case I need someone to have them, but the only person ill actually trust with them is his sister as she's got rats also but she lives 3 hours away :/ urg hate this, my poor babies  hopefully ill be able to move in with a friend near my mums so I can keep them, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

So relieved! Got a phone call today and got an interview on Friday! Just hope I get the job so I can stay where I am and keep my boys! Things are starting to look up today 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY! Soooo good to hear! Best of luck with your interview!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you!! Fingers crossed I get it! Gunna do my best for my babies, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eaturbyfill (Aug 23, 2012)

Good luck!  I hope everything goes well and you get to keep them.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Me to, will let you all know how I get on, I fell down the stairs last night (typical me) and I'm currently laid in bed I have one either side of me fast asleep, I'd never let myself loose my two little darlings, gunna do all I can't to keep them, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great news. hope it goes well 

Don't worry, I broke my finger once on a basket ball (ok fine, hairline fracture) if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha, bless you, it's just ironic how I slipped down the stairs in slippers haha, pretty funny tbh, and thank you  spoke to my boyfriend last night and he said that if I have to move back to hull he'll take them to his sister so even feel better about that, 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

That's nice of him! Hoping that job works out so you can keep them  Good luck with the interview!


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you  yeah im glad he's now seen that I'm not happy about loosing them and that I don't want them to I to a random person If I do have to give them up, but lets hope I don't have to 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Just to let you all know, I didn't get the job, however I got a small job which I can do from home, so I'm able to stay where I am and keep my boys, luckily ill be earning enough to look after them and myself and also have more enough time to spend with them  which is great  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

Go you! So happy for you and your lucky boys!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks me to! Gunna celebrate tonight by pea fishing hehe! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

That sounds so cute! We've never done that with our rattys. I will go bget some peas today 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Well the only reason really I started doing it with mine was because they was so scared for getting bathed, so it's helping them get used to the water, they do really enjoy it though, I'm gunna get some soft pebbles and do like a treasure hunt in water and hide peas or corn under them,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm glad you got a little job for yourself, i hope everything goes okay for you~
oof, Newcastle? I live near there, it's a pretty nice place i suppose but a long way from where you are. Will you be keeping contact or break it off?
Also, pea fishing, i'm scared to get my boys wet because it's so cold here, even in the house, i'm afraid they would catch something


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey ratfinx... My mom also hates rats... But to the extreme. She's terrified of them! When I told her i was getting them to keep me company while i was away for school, she flipped and screamed and said that it was insane etc etc etc... (In my culture, animals are supposed to be kept outside ... And rats are disgusting ) so now, every other conversation i have with her, I tell her how cute they are, how they're litter trained, how they got sick, etc etc... Basically, I just bombard her with the idea that when I come home, the rats are coming too. It's been 5 months since I'm using this tactic, and it's slowly wearing her down... Try the same with your mum. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Hero-wuff said:


> I'm glad you got a little job for yourself, i hope everything goes okay for you~
> oof, Newcastle? I live near there, it's a pretty nice place i suppose but a long way from where you are. Will you be keeping contact or break it off?
> Also, pea fishing, i'm scared to get my boys wet because it's so cold here, even in the house, i'm afraid they would catch something


Only just read this haha, thanks  and no we will stay together still we've been together for nearly 5 years so two months apart isn't going to kill us haha plus ill probably take some time off work and go down there for a few weeks,  
And ah yeah our house is always really warm but to be honest they don't really get wet with pea fishing they only ever get there paws wet !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Gannyaan said:


> Hey ratfinx... My mom also hates rats... But to the extreme. She's terrified of them! When I told her i was getting them to keep me company while i was away for school, she flipped and screamed and said that it was insane etc etc etc... (In my culture, animals are supposed to be kept outside ... And rats are disgusting ) so now, every other conversation i have with her, I tell her how cute they are, how they're litter trained, how they got sick, etc etc... Basically, I just bombard her with the idea that when I come home, the rats are coming too. It's been 5 months since I'm using this tactic, and it's slowly wearing her down... Try the same with your mum.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well I said to my mum that I wouldn't go home if the boys aren't allowed and she's kinda coming round haha, she loves animals and would always care for them if they needed it but she just doesn't like there tails and my dads very house proud and thinks their dirty, even though he knows how clean they are but each to there own I suppose, still makes me mad though haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

